# Stripper mbti types



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Most strippers that I've come across seem to be ESFP, ESTP, and ENFP. Occasionally, you'll also run into some ISFP and ISTP strippers. These seem to be the most common stripper mbti types in my experience.


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

That's funny, all the strippers I meet turn into introverts as soon as they get a $20. :tongue:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Elan said:


> That's funny, all the strippers I meet turn into introverts as soon as they get a $20. :tongue:


That's because they really don't give a damn about you. All they want is your money.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Unless you're close friends with a lot of strippers, I don't see how you could know this. Unless you're saying that SPs are most likely to be in the sex industry. Strippers have personas just like actors. Although, they are probably mostly extroverts.


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> That's because they really don't give a damn about you. All they want is your money.


That's kind of my point. Unless you know these women outside of the club, what makes you think you can accurately peg their personality type? If that's the case, _man_, do you have a lot of stripper friends!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Elan said:


> That's kind of my point. Unless you know these women outside of the club, what makes you think you can accurately peg their personality type? If that's the case, _man_, do you have a lot of stripper friends!


No, I only know a few, and these seem to be the types that they were. I just asked to see if these be the common types that you find that are strippers as well.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Not easy to type strippers even though I have talked to a few for a hour before getting the lap dance. The one if I remember correctly was a bit of an introvert. There weren't many people around so we talked for a bit and got to know each other but not enough to get the other three letters :crazy:. The other one I can remember was more of an extrovert and did more of the talking. But a lot of the strippers normally would go so you want a dance, no, ok maybe later and then go onto the next target:laughing:. That enough talk of strippers. Brings up too many emotions I wish to repress right now:laughing::laughing::crazy:


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I knew one that had a reserved, dreamer-vibe when not performing. Possibly an INFJ or INFP?


----------



## pacifythis (Jul 16, 2009)

I used to date this girl for 2 years and after we had broken up for about a year she became a stripper and I guess has been happily stripping since then. Anyway, she was an ENFP.


----------



## aevi23 (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah, I have a friend who is a stripper, and she's definitely an ENFP


----------

